# Army reserve ramps up recruiting - only Best of the Best!



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 22, 2016)

I get that recruiters have to make their quota, but Soldiers being Soldiers, the circled area cannot sit well with some.


----------



## AWP (Mar 22, 2016)

That SFC was the Army Reserve Recruiter of the Year.

I hate this world.


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 22, 2016)

But Marines _are _very Army-like.  I love 'em.


----------



## AKkeith (Mar 22, 2016)

Epic. Hahaha


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm in.


----------



## Scubadew (Mar 22, 2016)

SEMPER HOOAH


----------



## Avenger hammer (Mar 22, 2016)

Oh my god...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 22, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> That SFC was the Army Reserve Recruiter of the Year.
> 
> I hate this world.


 LOL - I thought you were joking, but you're not!  This makes it even better!


----------



## 8654Maine (Mar 23, 2016)

Hahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 23, 2016)

Beautiful.  I will send this to my cousin, an Army MP, about as pro-Army and anti-Marine you can get.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 23, 2016)

I hate.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 23, 2016)

The sensitivity training is already paying off!!!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 23, 2016)

Shut up Navy.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 23, 2016)

I went back and re-read it.  This time I saw the address.  Now I get it.


----------



## AWP (Mar 23, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> LOL - I thought you were joking, but you're not!  This makes it even better!



This world is bullshit.

Nora Astorga | Facebook


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 23, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> This world is bullshit.
> 
> Nora Astorga | Facebook



Well fuck.  You didn't tell us she was hawt too!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 23, 2016)

I'd hit it.


----------



## Brill (Mar 23, 2016)

Edit


----------



## Gunz (Mar 23, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Well fuck.  You didn't tell us she was hawt too!



No wonder she's recruiter of the year. She's bait for the 2nd MarDiv. It's an Army trick to snare unwary Marines and turn them.


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 23, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> No wonder she's recruiter of the year. She's bait for the 2nd MarDiv. It's an Army trick to snare unwary Marines and turn them.


...to the dark side.


----------

